# Konvertierung eines Ojects to String



## michaelf (26. Nov 2007)

Hi  @all

Folgendes Problem liegt mir vor:


```
public int select() throws SQLException
  {
    ResultSetHandler handler = new ArrayHandler();
    Object x = this.runner.query( NEW_UPDATE_WAITLIST_SQLSTATEMENT, handler );
    if ( x != null )
    {
      LOG.fatal( "Faulty Data" ); 
    }
    return x;
```

Ich kann handler Object nicht in einen Integer umwandeln. Oder kann ich irgendwie die verschiedenen Datensätze auslesen?


----------



## SlaterB (26. Nov 2007)

gib doch mal paar Infos über x:

System.out.println("x: "+x);
if (x != null) {
System.out.println("x: "+x.getClass().getName());
}


---------
vielleicht:
return Integer.parseInt(x);


----------



## The_S (26. Nov 2007)

Und wie soll dir hier jemand helfen können?

1.) Deine Fragestellung ist mehr als undeutlich
2.) ResultSetHandler ist keine Standardklasse und somit kennen wir den Code auch nicht, bzw. wissen was sie macht.
3.) selbiges gilt für den ArrayHandler
4.) Wir wissen nicht, welche Klasse die Variable "runner" ist, und was die Methode "query" zurückliefert
5.) Was NEW_UPDATE_WAITLIST_SQLSTATEMENT ist, wissen wir ebenso wenig
6.) Suchst du sowas?


```
int i = Integer.parseInt(x.toString());
```


----------



## michaelf (26. Nov 2007)

ResultSetHandler: http://commons.apache.org/dbutils/apidocs/org/apache/commons/dbutils/ResultSetHandler.html

Nimm die DB Datenentgegen.

Runner ist ein QueryRunner.

Das Statement ist das SQL Statement für den select von der DB.


----------

